# Wo bekomme ich den eine Wirbelstrombremse?



## maxi (5 Juli 2006)

Hallo,

wir wollen eine Handkurbel bauen, ähnlich wie auf einen Segelbot für den Spinacker.
Nun soll der Wiederstand der Kurbel sich verändern. Das möchte ich dann ansteuern, mal fester, mal leichter etc.

Wo bekomme ich den dafür eien Wirbelstrombremse?

Grüsse


----------



## ralfm (5 Juli 2006)

...z.B. von meinem kaputten Rollentrainer fürs Fahrrad 

Oder: Als ich noch Elektromotoren einlaufen lassen mußte, habe ich gerne einen Gleichstrommotor angeflanscht und die kurz geschlossen (für mörderbremsung) oder eben mittels Widerständen.


----------



## maxi (6 Juli 2006)

Ja haben wir früher auch so Sachen gebaut.

Ich brauche nun etwas fertiges gekauftes mit Rechnung das langfristig sehr gut funktioniert und das ich elektronisch ansteuern kann.


----------



## PeterEF (6 Juli 2006)

Hallo,

schau doch mal bei Firmen, die dieses Zeugs für die Mechatroniker-Ausbildung herstellen (z.B. http://www.wuekro.de). 
Ich habe von da mal eine 1kW-Bremse mit elektronischer Ansteuerung zum Test gehabt.

Peter


----------

